# Ethernet port...



## devious_101 (Feb 13, 2007)

Does it work on the 222? I have an installation scheduled for Monday and I don't have any phone lines run but I have cat5 available.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Not that I know of yet. Only the 622/722 series of dvrs for now.


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

devious_101 said:


> Does it work on the 222? I have an installation scheduled for Monday and I don't have any phone lines run but I have cat5 available.


No, it is not working yet, and probibly won't be for a long time. You'll need to run that phone line or the will charge you $5 a month.


----------



## PBowie (Jan 4, 2006)

I was wondering what the ethernet port was for !
I hooked it up this weekend and everything is fine.

So its just so that I can stop using my phone line ?

I heard we was going to able able to program our DVRs thru the net?


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

PBowie said:


> I was wondering what the ethernet port was for !
> I hooked it up this weekend and everything is fine.
> 
> So its just so that I can stop using my phone line ?
> ...


I think that is one thing that you will be able to do with the dvrs. There are a lot of things they "could" do with the eternet. A whole lot, but not telling right now what they will do. ONe for sure is to let the receiver call home over the net instead of dial up.


----------

